# Gas insert efficiency



## pyper (Jan 9, 2011)

My wife and I are getting a new house (built in the 1970s). It has a fireplace in the family room, and we will probably put a gas insert into it. 

I've been reading various manufacturer websites, and most inserts are spec'd at about 50% efficiency. Jotul's GI 450 DV II, however is rated at 87% efficiency. That's a huge difference. Are there any other manufactures with similar high ratings?

I'm also thinking of doing the install myself. Is that a crazy idea? The chimney is only about 10 feet total. I would be able to reach the top of it while standing on the roof. I have a friend (a licensed GC) who could help.


----------



## webbie (Jan 9, 2011)

There should be a few with high (over 80% steady state) ratings...however, you must compare apples to apples.
Look for AFUE, not just efficiency......AFUE is efficiency over the entire year.
Anything over 60% AFUE is pretty good - especially in the south (it will be higher there due to not as cold outside)

The hardest part of installation is the gas hookup. If your buddy has experience in gas piping (usually iron!), then he can probably do the job!

The chimney part is relatively easy - in the case of a Direct Vent, it means two small pipes going up the chimney- or a coaxial (double) single pipe.


----------



## pyper (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks!

I didn't mention it, but there are gas logs in the fireplace already, so the pipe is already in place.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 9, 2011)

Uhh... 50%?

We have not sold an gas insert at our store with under 60% (maybe 70%) in the last 6 years.

Check Heat & Glo, here are some brochures, they have Steady State, AFUE, and EnerGuide efficiencies so you can compare to other products depending on which tests they were tested to. If a MFG does not list a specific test, then you can consider it their "best guess", as they probably made up their own test.

http://www.heatnglo.com/~/media/Files/Heat n Glo/Product Brochures/HNG-1095U.ashx | or http://tinyurl.com/2vw826e
http://www.heatnglo.com/~/media/Files/Heat n Glo/Product Brochures/HNG-1096U.ashx | or http://tinyurl.com/32zvj2k

(You will have to copy / paste the long links because this forums doesn't parse them correctly :/, or use the tinyurl while it works)
Check the last page of the brochures for the specs.

I am sure there are other brands out there but I only know Heatilator, Heat & Glo and Quadrafire. All three of those brands use the same basic shell and setup for their inserts, so a dealer carrying any of those brands would have similar product as to whats in the brochures I linked.


----------



## webbie (Jan 9, 2011)

Hah, I told the people at HHT to stop using funny characters in their URLS.....


----------



## webbie (Jan 9, 2011)

pyper said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> I didn't mention it, but there are gas logs in the fireplace already, so the pipe is already in place.



That helps, but you still have to pipe it to the gas valve or connector on the unit - so someone has to be confident with that. 

Make sure you test all the joints with soap and water or testing fluid...for leaks.....


----------

